# Super Bowl Foods



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Bacon Cheese Wings


----------



## tightlines (Oct 5, 2009)

I think I just changed my Super Bowl Menu!! :beer:


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't know dude. Looks like Heart attack on a Plate. And if the Double baco cheese wings with extra grease weren't enough. He went with a half stick of butter hot sauce to boot. What was wrong with a whole stick? I have heard of crazy ass musicians shooting alcohol directly in their necks. BBQ boys mine as well be shooting cholesterol directly in theirs. Don't get me wrong now, I like wings and I love bacon. This shi# here is over the edge. The part about cleaning his cutting board also makes me think Food Police are already on to him. Its all good ,jast add a friggin salad.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow! That was 12 minutes well spent! Gonna try that soon! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Gotta agree with Peix.Learn to a good homemade BarBQ rub or sauce or find a good store bought one,then put your wings,ribs,butts,etc. on the grill plain and add your rub or sauce.Even simpler is a couple bags of 'Lil Smokies,beef or sausage,slow cooked in a crock pot 3-4 hours before the game in an easy sauce of 2 jars of red currant jelly,a half pint of mustard,2 cups of water,stir ocasionally.


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

What is the super bowl?? Is that something to cook with? Im going fishing and maybe i'll get something to cook in a bowl today.


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

RAYTOGS said:


> What is the super bowl?? Is that something to cook with? Im going fishing and maybe i'll get something to cook in a bowl today.


My kind of guy, but I did hear that it will be the first real game in Texas this year.


----------

